# Just some fun pics...



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We had a friend visit us recently who had a nice camera and he was ever so kind as to take some pictures of our pets for us. So here's some... and at the end, there's several that I took too 









Dragon Goby, Atticus, and our Zebra Loach









Abe, our male African Butterflyfish









Our Albino Checkered Garter Snake, Osiris









Our cat, Juno, wrestling with our rabbit, BunBuns









"Stop right there, rabbit."









"I SAID STOP!"









"Mom, quit taking pictures of me being mean to the bunny."









The cat really doesn't like when the bunny tries to "cuddle"









"Blech! Hairball."









Wrestle, wrestle, wrestle









Our Peacock Gudgeon









"You talkin' ta me?"









Mary, our female ABF









One of our pretty boys









Our "black lace" betta. This picture shows off the laciness and blue streaks in his tail









Our dragon scale betta


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, these are the ones I took.









Juno cuddling in some of my husband's boot socks









First time I've ever caught her in a "buddha" position!









Awkward









Tipping over


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice pictures


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish! The bettas look wonderful. I love the pics of your bunny and cat playing together  I used to have a bunny...The cat was scared of it. LOL.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

beautifull photos, lil that rabbit is just being mauled 

what sort of plants are those in pic #2?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

@Matt: Thank you, although I can't take credit for most of them, haha

@CC: Thanks, those are our prettiest boys because they're happy in their heated, filtered tank. And poor BunBuns... she just wants to be friends but Juno doesn't want any of it! 

@Corwin: The leafy stuff right over the back of the ABF is watersprite. The long leaf near her mouth looks like a floating leaf of amazon sword. And the long tendrils are banana plant runners  Oh, and the bunny gives as good as she gets. If Juno gets too rough, when she finally gets up, the bunny will run after her and bite her right in the butt. lol


----------

